# Batman vs. Superman: Regisseur Zack Snyder will Sequel sehen



## Darkmoon76 (30. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman vs. Superman: Regisseur Zack Snyder will Sequel sehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Batman vs. Superman: Regisseur Zack Snyder will Sequel sehen*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. März 2020)

Will ER vielleicht... Der Rest der Welt garantiert nicht.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (30. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will ER vielleicht... Der Rest der Welt garantiert nicht.



Würde ich auch sehen wollen.. Also von daher bin ich schon mal nicht der Rest der Welt


----------



## Javata (30. März 2020)

Ein Sequel macht mMn doch wenig Sinn nach dem ersten Teil bzw Justice League.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. März 2020)

Wirklich schade, dass DC es nicht gebacken bekommt.


----------



## golani79 (31. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will ER vielleicht... Der Rest der Welt garantiert nicht.


Batman vs Superman fand ich eigentlich auch recht unterhaltsam - gegen einen weiteren Film hätte nichts einzuwenden.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (31. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will ER vielleicht... Der Rest der Welt garantiert nicht.



Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie scheinen die Snyder Filme ja einen obskuren Kult Status bekommen zu haben .. Ich sag nur "Snyder-Cut" bei Justice League..


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie scheinen die Snyder Filme ja einen obskuren Kult Status bekommen zu haben .. Ich sag nur "Snyder-Cut" bei Justice League..



Alleine, weil der Bösewicht im Snyder Cut von Justice League auch eine Hintergrundgeschichte jenseits von "Der ist halt böse und will die Welt vernichten" haben soll, finde ich den interessant.

Zudem finde ich alternative Versionen immer recht spannend. Was zB in _Butterfly Effect _ nur eine Handvoll Minuten mit dem Ende der Handlung und damit dem ganzen Film machen, ist bemerkenswert.

Oder auch der "Love Conquers All" Schnitt von _Brazil_, das dort ein happy End hat ...


----------



## Tammy25 (31. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Will ER vielleicht... Der Rest der Welt garantiert nicht.



Will ich auch, ergo Dein "Rest der Welt" wird immer kleiner!


----------

